# Years the Schwinn Deluxe American were made? 1961 to ??



## jason morton (Jul 12, 2015)

What year was the last year made? Where can i get more info on this specific Schwinn? Cuz schwinncruisers.com doesn't have to much on it!


----------



## dave the wave (Jul 12, 2015)

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1971_1980/index.html


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 12, 2015)

I believe the 65 models were the last. The Heavy-Duti took it's place for the 66 model year.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 12, 2015)

GT is right 65 was the last year for Americans but 64 was the last year for the Deluxe Americans.  62 was the first year for the Deluxes.  What info are you looking for?


----------



## how (Jul 12, 2015)

here is my 63 Deluxe American,yea i know its not the right seat
but I like this seat better than the right one
yea the reflector is not the right one
but it is a real glass reflector


----------



## jason morton (Jul 13, 2015)

Hear is mine but she dont have the tank no more.. I am in the midst of breaking her down and cleaning every thing and derusting. Retuning and finding all missing to bring her back to her former glory or near that.lol


----------



## bobsbikes (Jul 14, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=201041&d=1425925606
heres my 64.i just added the 4 reflecter rack its from the classic sieres i dont like how it mounts
i might have to strighten the arms so it mounts to seat bolt i love the schwinn middle waights


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jul 15, 2015)

*61'*

Hey! Bob here's my 61....snagged new for 79.80.....


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's my 62. Albeit the whole thing was house painted, including; sanded, rough up of the stainless steel fenders 'custom' head badge 'custom' seat cover and dopy tape, pin striping. almost NOT an American deluxe now. .


----------



## Tom Roberts (Apr 28, 2016)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> GT is right 65 was the last year for Americans but 64 was the last year for the Deluxe Americans.  62 was the first year for the Deluxes.  What info are you looking for?



I just bought the the American mfg 10-26-61


----------



## Tom Roberts (Apr 28, 2016)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> GT is right 65 was the last year for Americans but 64 was the last year for the Deluxe Americans.  62 was the first year for the Deluxes.  What info are you looking for?



I'm curious about one I just bought. Mfg 10/26/61. American with springs


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2016)

Tom Roberts said:


> View attachment 310564
> I'm curious about one I just bought. Mfg 10/26/61. American with springs




The springer fork was an option on many of the Schwinns that didn't have manual gears and caliper brakes. The springer was a $4.95 option for the 61 American.


----------



## Ridge Rider (May 3, 2016)

Here I here is my '64, I also had a nice '63 . Sold it at Iron Ranch. The '63 has a front light and no front rack. One nice thing about these models is that the tanks are painted white, not the bike color like the Mark V . So a  tank from a blue bike is interchangeable with  red bike , if you have a nice bike without a tank. I love these Slimline Schwinns!


----------



## HARPO (May 7, 2016)

If you want to read a bit more on this Topic, I put this under the Balloon Tire Forum because of the 1964 year...but it shouldn't have been placed there. So, check it out if you're in the mood...

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1964-schwinn-deluxe-american-girls.89730/

fred


----------



## Kathyp (Jun 30, 2017)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> GT is right 65 was the last year for Americans but 64 was the last year for the Deluxe Americans.  62 was the first year for the Deluxes.  What info are you looking for?



I have a Schwinn Delux American that I got for my birthday in 1962. I cant make out the entire serial number but the first letter is K and that doesnt match production numbers that I saw. According to production listing, this bike would have been built in the month of October but I got it in August. Therefore, I assumed it was built in 1961 for me to get it in August of 1962. I was very interested in your statement that the Delux American was first produced in 1962. Where can I get more information on my bike?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 30, 2017)

A K15XXXX serial could very well be on a bike made for the 1962 model year. SN date has nothing to do with the actual build date of a bike. Try to get the full serial number.



Kathyp said:


> I have a Schwinn Delux American that I got for my birthday in 1962. I cant make out the entire serial number but the first letter is K and that doesnt match production numbers that I saw. According to production listing, this bike would have been built in the month of October but I got it in August. Therefore, I assumed it was built in 1961 for me to get it in August of 1962. I was very interested in your statement that the Delux American was first produced in 1962. Where can I get more information on my bike?


----------



## Kathyp (Jun 30, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> A K15XXXX serial could very well be on a bike made for the 1962 model year. SN date has nothing to do with the actual build date of a bike. Try to get the full serial number.



Most of the serial number must be worn off. Only the K and a 191 with missing numbers between. Would parts made for bikes during this 1962-1965 time frame be the same?  I am missing the rear reflector and would like to keep it aithentic with replacement parts.


----------

